# Names...



## cogburn

Tell us your birds names.. (lol.. some the kids named)..

Gertrude (Trudy)
Roseanna Roseanna Danna
Mary Ann
Justice
Monkey
Annie
Betty
Bonnie
Clyde
Dottie
Dolly
Porter
Buck
Jackson
A couple dozen not named...


----------



## earlyt89

Cassius, cuda,chanty, domi, dumb chicken, crazychicken, setter, bigma,, dinner, nakedneck, fro, flight, Ali, Ali's lady, carmello twins, marykate, Ashley, skeered, dead eye, Yukon, Denali


----------



## rob

lois meg and jessie


----------



## fuzziebutt

Barney and Thelma Lou
Ike and Tina
Peetie and Suesue
Biggs and Sister
Rastuss
Elro
Fuzz 
Fuzz
Fuzz
Fuzz
Fuzz
ect.


----------



## Fl_Silkie_mommie

The silkies... Fuzzy, Boo, Buff-puff, Sizzle(which is a sizzle), TweedleDee, TweedleDum, Shadow, Ittybitty(at the moment).. The serama-mix trio... Buddy, Cluck, Specks.


----------



## cogburn

Do you have a pic of the Serama mixes?


----------



## adorson

OMG! I have so many! Lenny, Squiggy, Shirley (Laverne went missing) AJ, Squeaky, Humpty & Dumpty, Kriss Kross (Crossbeak). Phyllis, Nonie, Sissy, Sassy, Roxy, Meanie, Tank, Rocky, Henry, Big Red, Forrest, Frankie, Janine, Bumbles, Tom, Termie & Little Termie, Raven, Babs, Hope Lucy & Ethel...just to name a few!


----------



## chookie

mama girl, chookie, Re, Green Eyes, Galena, JoSeppe, Squeaky, Devil Girl, Wacky Quack, Angelina, Cutey Pie and three others I havent named yet


----------



## shannon

*Chicken names*

Hahaaa! Yeah, some of these are a bit odd as my kids named some, but here goes: Anna-Mae, Skittle, Protista, Lil Bantam, Ugly Duckling, Cutie Petutie, Chica, Coota Pie, Pretty girl, fluffa butt, Sassy hen, peckler and the Chickenator!


----------



## bogieneuk

Sam and Ella, Rosie and Tilly


----------



## fintuckyfarms

I only have 3 right now;
Black chicken
Red chicken
Dork, because she keeps walking into things. 
Poor Dork has only lived is small cages and now she is free range. Life is so much bigger for her but she hasen't figured out she can go thru the fence and leave the pasture.


----------



## MattilynRain

Slade
DInner
Annabell
Sara
Seth
Apple
Cherry
Queenie
Fern
Cuddles
Lilly
Cadbury
Sally
and Chubby formally known as Kate (hes our surprise rooster)


----------



## chickchica

Dixie & LaVerne. (2 hens)


----------



## tmcbee132

We have 24 feathered friends...all different breeds...but my kids have named their favorites: our two polish are Ralph and Alice Kramden..lol and our Silkies are Barrack and Michelle along with Sasha and Malia...lol!!


----------



## Snyburg

Helen, Dorothy, Matilda, Vermont, Henrietta and Fezziwig. My daughter named them. lol


----------



## mwrathome

Some years ago we had a black sumatra rooster named...wait for it...Frank!


----------



## charliechapman911

Steve ,,, and Fred I have 7 birds hahaha


----------



## bchil

rocky
buffy
red
foxy
billie
ellie
bandit
gams


----------



## Davlyn

*chicken names*

3 RR's ~ Ruby, Roxy, Reba / 2 BO ~ Ginger & Nutmeg / Opra , Aunt Bee, Auntie Em, 2 speckled S ~ Sally & Suzie,2 welsummers ~ Winnie, wilma /2 marans~ Miss blue & twinky, an olvie-egger Opra / BB Barbie / 2 BSL Lulu & lola / Wanda / Amer. Etta / a banty EE bambi / 2 banty Cochins Sadie & sophie / 2 banty frizzles fluffly & zora, a full sz frizzles, zeva / 1 Silver laced wyndotte lacy / 2 BR Dottie & Dolly / 1 Part. silkie Callie / 2 maran Roos Sarg & major , 1 Cochin xAmer. Roo Hoper & a Silki x EE Roo Rango . I have 12 2 mnth old chicks, Asia & Astra, Alice & Ann, Ivory & Snow , Buffy & bella, 4 Russian O, no names yet


----------



## bevie55

Buttercup, Amber, and Buckles. Buckles is the rooster. All Buff Orps.


----------



## Fl_Silkie_mommie

cogburn said:


> Do you have a pic of the Serama mixes?


I posted them somewhere on this forum. I also got them posted on Craig's list. I need to rehome them.


----------



## Jennibobs

shirley, ginger, steve, snowball and sweetie


----------



## Patty

Jessie, Jackie, Joyce, Rooster buff, Rooster Red, Rooster Barred, Thanksgiving(Turkey)  quakers (duck) fro man-- and I have 10 crested polish, not all have names  nakie neck, football, crabman, snap, earl, Ill be here all day,, that is just SOME of them, way to many to name, You will be kicken me outta this group if I dont stop!!


----------



## PeachGroveChicks

Big Momma, Lucy, Minnie, Hazel, Laverne, Shirley, Sandy, Frenchie, Rizzo, Jan, Marty & ChaCha!


----------



## CathyCountry

Wynona, Reba, Patsy, Loretta, Minnie Pearl, and Dolly. Country music legends!


----------



## CasadePolloDesigns

I started off with classic country western names, but some were changed due to personalities, and one request. We have:
Loretta, Patsy, Dolly, Tammy, Reba, Pearl, and June for the country western names. The 2 Cochins are now Tweedle Dee, and Tweedle Dum for obvious reasons, and one girls is named Lil Jackie per a request from a niece. We are thinking of getting a roo, and naming him Waylon.


----------



## grottyjools

Ours are called Cordelia, Goneril & Reagan after King Lear's daughters our 2 chicks have yet to be named as we haven't sexed them yet


----------



## kmrussell

We have several chickens with names but the one I love the best is our little bantam my daughter named Ms. Kitty. Ms. Kitty took 1st place in the county fair several years ago.


----------



## BrahmaMama

I'm going for TV characters or actors. I have Bea, Rue and Betty (the Golden Girls); Shirley and Lenny (Lenny started out as Laverne); and Delta (Burke).


----------



## Honeysnuckle

*names*

We had a bad day. Henrietta got out through the fence. They had scratched away enough dirt to get out. Our dog Heidi thought it a fun game to chase them and ended up killing Henrietta!
Now we have Daisy, Molly, Liesel and Myrtle. But Henrietta will be replaced.


----------



## cl_dewey

My remaining black australorpe is Tonks (harry potter) because of her irudescent feathers. My Buff Orphingtons are Mrs B and little B. My Amerucanas are Ginevre and Mrs Figg from HP also, and Hawkeye because of her coloring. I also have phoenixes named Phoenix and Fawkes (HP name)


----------



## 7chicks

RIR's: Chloe Bell, Abbie Lane
Barred Rock: Sophie May (cause they were born in May), Macie Gray, Tille Sue
Australorp: Lilah Michelle
Australorp/Leghorn: Alyviah Joy 
Ameruacana: Holley (for Holley performance parts - still working on middle name yet)


----------



## kc7lub

Zoe my Roo
Tiffany
Fran
Kelly
Tracy
Angel
Goldie
Betty


----------



## Diane

I have 9, Hazel & Harriet (spec sussexs) Thelma & Louise (silver wyandottes) Lucy & Ethel (australorps) Buff & Biff (Orpingtons) and Dot (columbian wyandotte)


----------



## eldfort

*Chicken Names*

Big Al and Stella Wolenski - polish
Willameena - ameraucana
Cheeks - salmon faverolle
Cher - french black copper maran
Rizzo and Bertie Blueberry - white and blue silkies
Tori - japanese
my new ladies are probably going to be:
Diana Ross and Tina Turner - polish
Violet - lavender ameraucana


----------



## bonnie

*chicken names*

I have 6 RIR
I gave them all the same name. Agapanthus.


----------



## elephantwitch

*Chicken names*

I had 3 rohde island reds all identical - named "Penny 1"," Penny 2", "Penny3", new isa brown named Dorothry. Had roster naned Red, and one named Merlin


----------



## elephantwitch

*chicken names*

Hi again I'm sure my two girls Penny and Dorothory both know there names, when i say their names they turn their heads and look at me? Is there anyone else who has chooks who know their name's Lynda from Australia


----------



## CrazyChiknLady2

I left the nameing up to my 4 year old,She did a great jobSprinkles,Zuzu,and Stars


----------



## Turtle

My older rooster is named Sultan (Buff Orpington/Araucana cross). The hens are his harem. Their names are Barbie (Barred Rock), Buffy (Buff Orpington), Pearl (Pure white Araucana), Freckles (Buff Orpington mix), and Steel Magnolia (Light gray Araucana). 

I also have two Bantams, 'breeds' unknown, as they both just showed up on my property about a year apart from each other and decided to stay...Gidget (brown hen with a top notch) and Pretty Boy Floyd (Young solid black cockerel).


----------



## Turtle

Only my rooster, Sultan, responds to his name. He also serenades me outside my bedroom window a couple of times a day, as well as stares at me through the kitchen window when I am doing dishes. He's very attached. Then again, he's already about nine years old and I've had him since he was about three days old.


----------



## Napapioneerwoman

The whole family each picked out a few names : Alice and Hazel, Lemon, Tandori and Rosemary, Peepers, Ernesto, Oscar and Junior. Yes, three of our girls are names after men,


----------



## cjam820

When the leghorn chicks were babies, we couldn't tell them apart, so we called the the Sage Triplets - Sage, Sage, & Sage. We still can't tell them apart, they move too fast! The Americauna's name is Pebbles.


----------



## BlueWren

Mr Clogs ( a Barnevelder rooster) , Tulip, Little Miss Chatterbox, Fifi, Muffin , Crumpet and Biscuit, Shekira and Beyonce, Lady Ping (Cochin) , Milly, Molly, Mandy,Cheeky, Dotty, Carla, Hugo, Bill, Ben. Sadly four of those are now in Chooky Heaven...... : - (


----------



## BootedBantam

My rooster is named Chicken lol Getting two hens on Tues. trying to think of names, probuably wait to meet them to decide. Love all the names. I must say I like dinner the most!!


----------



## TinyHouse

All flower names:

Violet 
Lily
Petunia
Poppy
Marigold
Rose


----------



## elephantwitch

wow do you know each one by sight, do they react to being called by their names? Lynda


----------



## wekaworks

*Spot the kids' choices ...*

Henrietta
Beatrice
Lavender
Little Owl
Blacky
Sophie
Bok-Bok


----------



## rob

bok bok. lol great name that


----------



## jen3910

Stella Bonnie
Charlie
Chelle
Betsy - turns out he was a rooster. Renamed Bucky - but no roos allowed so he was given away


----------



## TinyHouse

I know each of mine by sight but they are only a little over 3 weeks old so THEY don't know their names. lol


----------



## stu-hens

My 18mth old hybrids-

Snoopy(amber star)
Smudge(specklaldy)
Nugget(goldline)

and my new hens-

Marmite(rhode/rock)
Marmalade(columbian blacktail)
Ziggy(pied sussex)


----------



## sabrina_wilson

After having my chickens for 2 months I finally named them! My barred rock-named first-Camilla
3 Australorps / 1-Head of house-Queen the two sisters-are Emily & Zooey (after Deshanel) the 4 work really well together! I feel like they are finally getting used to me! Love that they lay nearly every day 1 large brown egg!


----------



## 1948daydreamer

I only have 4 named chickens. Pearl,Lacy,Rocky,and of course my favorite,Ninja Chicken(he likes to rumble).


----------



## BootedBantam

I have blue splash bantams. The rooster is Outlaw, and I am going to name his girls all after Hindu Gods. I chose Ganesha and Shakti for the new girls.


----------



## Happeesupermom

My sons & I have come up with a few names, but we got stuck after that! 

Penny &Elizabeth are RIRs. Danielle is a Silver Wyandotte. Our only oriental crested chick was SO QUICK we named her Road Runner, but her head feathers are coming in so white & fluffy (like a halo), I'm thinking of renaming her!


----------



## cogburn

There's a thread already here with several posts, use the search feature, it was a couple months ago I guess. I'm on iPhone and don't know how to retrieve the link. 

Cogburn


----------



## 7chicks

Found it Cogburn. Have the 2 merged now.


----------



## cogburn

Cool !! Thank ya !


----------



## kaufranc

I love names! Here I go....
George and Louise
Boog and Baby
Edith, Reba, CreamPuff, Poe, Penelope
Bandit, Lucky, Unlucky, Diamond, Momma
White Lady, Black Lady, Chirp, Luna, Speckles
Roo and Rosetta
Donald, Odette, Jadis, Copper, Franky, Mike
Dino, Pumpkin, and Felix!


----------



## Happeesupermom

Oh, sorry! I didn't see the previous thread. Thanks for fixing it for me, though! ;-)


----------



## aussiechicks

Barbara 
Elmo
Teddy
Petal
Paisley 
Ingrid
Indigo
Fifi
Henrietta
Clementine 
Genevieve 
Mavis
Hattie 
Jemima 
Volluto 
Ristretto
Naora 
Hunter (roo) 
Sam (roo)


----------



## luckyridgefarm

Annie
Chloe
Sophie
Greta
Nana
Claire
Gracie
Gloria
Pete (pullet)
Marshmallow
Peanut
Gumball (Rooster)
Raven
Charlotte
Willow
Stella
Five
Bobert (Rooster)
Daisy
We also have two 5 week old chicks we have not named yet.


----------



## stu-hens

Snoopy,Smudge and Nugget my 2 yr old hybrids and my new pullets are called Ziggy,Ruby and Marmite.


----------



## Happeesupermom

LOVE some of those creative, PUNny & unique names!


----------



## Wrigley

Elvyra Gulch (Wizard of Oz), Foxy Roxy, Sexy Sadie, Fancy, Henrietta, Pudge, Gwennie, The Hepburns; Audrey and Katharine, The Divas; Liz (Taylor) and Liza (Minnelli), Reese (Witherspoon), The RC (Romantic Comedy) Sisters; Sandy (Bullock) and Holly (Hunter), The Soul Sisters; Gladys (Knight) and Whitney (Houston).


----------



## Italy-Dan

My cock's name is Appio!   Like the ancient Roman.


----------



## Happeesupermom

You know, in Spanish "apio" is celery.


----------



## kiwicsi

Just waiting on inspiration for one more name, but the others are Lady Godiva, Scarlett and Mrs Fattykins.


----------



## ChicksNHerps

Current
Icelynn
Nori
Toulouse

Deceased
Hachi
Evelyn
Wicca
Kita


----------



## realsis

I always liked the female name Petra. Just a thought..


----------



## jessicamerrick

Madeline has passed..

But I have La Petit, La Pe Pee, and Calipari because she lays UK blue eggs


----------



## Energyvet

My two new Roos are Lance and Maestro. Lance after Lance Armstrong cause if they made bicycles for chickens, he'd be on one. Maestro because of the polish do! He looks like he's wearing a Tux too. Still not sure about names for these new Silkie Children.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken

I have had so many pets over the years I have had to get creative with names. I tried keeping them themed but the chickens never seem to agree with this method and end up with different names! Its a shame too as I am looking for one that fits Baba Yaga (the witch of Russian fairy tales that lives in a house that walks around on giant chicken feet.) Anyway, only some of my more unique girls have names in the laying coop. Nadia, Natasha, Molly, Rooster (who started to crow even though I told him it was in his best interest not to start after seven months of mute behavior - now I'm going to have to home him. UGH.) Boekel, Jurassic Park... and all but one of my Seramas have names. Titus, Henny Penny, Aphrodite, Athena, and Popcorn. Boekel is the name of a town in Holland that I just thought sounded cute - so I will likely continue with city names...


----------



## kahiltna_flock

I didn't name most if these, my kids and friends helped.
Roberta
Rosa
Ginger
Maleficent 
Guinevere
Amelia
Boo
Poe
Morticia
Cinabuns
Butters
And Ethel.
We did have a Wednesday, that turned out to be Gomez, and Amy Fara fowler that ended up being a Sheldon cooper...we had to rehome the boys. Sad day.


----------



## willandbekahsmom

Blueberry, Christmas, Big Red, Little Red, Sweetie Pie, Little Bit, Trouble. Five of them are not named. Trying to think of good names for them. My daughter named our banty Minorca rooster, Blueberry.


----------



## CrazyChiknLady2

My 3 barred Rocks are Sprinkles,Zuzu,and Stars


----------



## Karleybellfos

Hahaha My chickens dont really have names.. I just call them.. Chiiiikkk Chiiiccckkk Chiiiicckkyyyyyy in a high pitched voice and they come running


----------



## freddao

We have:
Bear Grylls (re-named) due to him being the lone survivor of a Pit Bull attack that wiped out everyone else in the coop. They were: Romeo & Juliet, Bertha, Natalie & Rosie.

Still waiting for the inspiration on our other 7 pullets (all between 1w and 3w old). They are 4 Dominiques, 1 BSL, 1 GLW, and 1 RIR. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## MaziesAcres

We Have:
Jack, Janet & Chrissy
Rocky & Adrian
Summer
Hannah
Madison
Belle
Gabby
Peggy
Mathilda
Betty White
Gladys
Francesca
Tina Turner
Millie
Lydia
Ruby


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

I have

Piyo
Baby Huey
Beth
Chava
Barry
Mr. B. Rock


----------



## Barnbum374

We have

Molly
Daisy
Justice
Sally


----------



## camel934

So far:

Roosters - 
Big Boy
Wiener 

Hens -
Girlfriend
Sweetie

Sorry, I'm just not very good on names


----------



## DottieB

We just recently started over after my neighbors dog wiped out our flock. We have 7 new chicks:
Winter
Aurora
Kiwi
Sunshine
Sweet Pea
Peanut
and Super-Roo


----------



## cluck_and_quack

White Leghorns
Mavis & Pearl

Barred Rocks
Elizabeak & Scrambled

Red Sexlinks
Gladys, Alexia, Penny & Ruby (Reba, Glory, Pain-n-the butt, Bumble, Shug, & Polly were killed)

Khaki Campbells (ducks)
I have 3 and I am sure they are all hens, but not positive. One is named Elliott and the other 2 have to wait til I know what they are. 

Rouens (ducks)
I have 3. One is Jeffery (whether it is a boy or girl-my son is adamant.) and the other 2 will have to wait until I know what they are! 

Easter Eggers
I have 8 of these little beauties. They were straight run... So names have to wait as well. Although one has a distinguishable skull... His (or her) name is Tuff.


----------



## cluck_and_quack

And since this thread didn't say "chicken" names.. I have 9 Beagles! Klover (the house dog) and the hunting dogs are, Betty, Rango, Jackie, Jenny, Paige, Chevy, Loopsy, and Lil' Bit!


----------



## babybluegirl24

My boys are peeps and Blondie my girls are boo baby love and hope! ?


----------



## Rainbowquest

am new here, what are Easter Eggers?


----------



## cluck_and_quack

They lay "Easter eggs"!!! Blue, blue-green, pink, white tint, and variations of these colors. I believe the term "Easter Egger" is a generic sort of term. Ameraucanas and Anoconas are pure bred quality chickens. The EE's are a mix breed that lay the colorful eggs as well. (Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong here...)


----------



## copper_roe

Our hens who were all named by my 5 year old granddaughter!!LOL I don't know how she came up with some of them!!!

Spike, Ruby, Elizabeak, Chickadean, Chickalee, Angus, Coco, Ginger, Oreo,Marbles and Molly
And the Roos are Nugget and Ashes.


----------



## copper_roe

cluck_and_quack said:


> And since this thread didn't say "chicken" names.. I have 9 Beagles! Klover (the house dog) and the hunting dogs are, Betty, Rango, Jackie, Jenny, Paige, Chevy, Loopsy, and Lil' Bit!


A beagle and chicken lover!!! just like my house

We have Dixie and Tucker beagle here!!!


----------



## zeldafitzgerald

I'm naming mine for princesses. Mine are Jane and Bessie, named for Lady Jane Gray and Elizabeth, Henry IV's wife (but really any elizabeth, she was just my favourite. any future hens will have ready names for em from a list of grand names. i figure they behave like little madams ....


----------



## Chickenmadkaris

some of mine are a bit harsh! anyway i have/had

heather-bonnie-fleur (heather for short)
lula
kentucky
speckles
speckles 2
shawty
nugget
piri
tika


----------



## castillofa

Lemon,
Sweet & Sour,
General Tsao,
Parmigian,
BBQ,
Soupy,
Pepper,
L'orange,
Rose Mary,
Terri & Yaki


----------



## KeyMan

Atlas Runway
Bud Mattie
Dottie  Brandy
Popcorn BeBe
JJ Buffy
Jack ZaZa
Jill Gypsie


----------



## grandma5

My 3 golden comets are Lucy, Hannah and Hedwig and my 3 white leghorns are Polly, Dolly and Molly.


----------



## expertnewbie

Penny. Jenny. Flappy.Anus(because she had a bald butt when she was a chick)


----------



## L0rZ

I have 4 ladies: Android 18 (our perfectly proper top hen), Con Jr. (mainly just our peaceful funny lady), Roseanne Barr (she's very "spicy"), and Whitney Houston (She's our loud one, also molting so she's kinda bald).


----------



## Reinerchick

Cornelius, Fred, Bob, Sky, Blue Bell, Flo, and Azul  lol


----------



## Queenie

Our chickens are: Maw Maw, Omelet, Big Sister, Little Sister, and Queenie, with Elvis as the new addition.


----------



## Hardrock

The rhode islands are Big Red and Little Red
The austrolorps are Big Mama and Holly
The americanas are Goldy and Sherri
The white lace is White Hawk
The bantam is Amber
The banties are Silver, Little Brown, and Scitso
The westshire rooster is Clyde
The rescued buff is Buffy
The chicks still don't have names yet.


----------



## fintuckyfarms

I'm not naming any destined for the freezer. I have four PBR'S I have no clue what to name, just been calling the the eggers till something jumps out at me...


----------



## JC17

Tina, Benny, Star, Kristie, Salt, Pepper, 4342, 4343, 4344, 4345, 4346, and 4347. The numbered ones are the Cornish Cross chicks. Calling them by the number on their wing bands. Not gonna name food.


----------



## wyandotte

Sidalee, Ida, Vivi, Bobbi Sue, Latrell and Clive


----------



## Chloe88

Oh this is so up my alley. I know all my chickens my sight, and they all have names. 

Roosters: 
Mr. Man
Gunther
Sir Janus

Hens: 
Lucy
Midnight
Oyster
Athena
Ruby
Peach
Tits
Queen
Sheba
Rose
Sally
Betty
Inga
Cassandra
Chunky
Thick-Neck
Apron
Sweetmeat
Peeps
Katy
Flower
Spider
Silver
Mercy


----------



## JC17

Chloe88 said:


> Oh this is so up my alley. I know all my chickens my sight, and they all have names.
> 
> Roosters:
> Mr. Man
> Gunther
> Sir Janus
> 
> Hens:
> Lucy
> Midnight
> Oyster
> Athena
> Ruby
> Peach
> Tits
> Queen
> Sheba
> Rose
> Sally
> Betty
> Inga
> Cassandra
> Chunky
> Thick-Neck
> Apron
> Sweetmeat
> Peeps
> Katy
> Flower
> Spider
> Silver
> Mercy


Lol XD....


----------



## bkenright

Phoebe and Piper are the barred Plymouth Rock pullets
Olivia is the Australorp pullet (who was supposed to be an Orpington)
Apollo and Ares are the Easter Egger cockerels (supposed to be Ameriucanas and girls so Apollo was Amy)
Anteros the Australorp cockerel (formerly Annie)
Oddeseus the unknown reddish cockerel (formerly Oddessa when "she" was supposed to be an Orpington)
and there was Opal, an buff Orpington pullet


----------



## copper_roe

Our little bantam ( Angus) hatched out our very first egg last Friday.. so we have a new baby name to add!!! 
We have a little Omlette now!!!
And we also did some shopping at our local Chickenstock event and we got 2 new Easter eggers to add to the family.
Sunny and Benny
chickens are addicting!!!!!!


----------



## jennifer

Here we go...

3 GLW - The Golden Girls
1 buff brahma and one dark brahma- Lady and gaga
Lucky barred rock
Sweet and sour- GLW's
Jake- French black copper maran roo
Baby chick- buff Orpington 
Beauty- Americana 
Shades-Americana 
Debbie-Americana
Pilot white star
Snow White- amber link
Blue copper maran hen( so shy) no name yet
Colombian rock- Lacey


----------



## anttrim

*names my 5 yr old daughter calls her few select birds*

A polish named Red Roof Church 
A leghorn roo named Ten ton rooster
A leghorn roo named Chicken Lee
A barred hen named Bauk Bauk
A barred hen named Black
A sweedish flower named Sweet Flo
A Gold laced polish named Goldy
An americauna named Yellow girl
Im sure she will come up with more.
God bless


----------



## carrielizchicks

*my chicken names and some problems*

I have RIR, 
1 year olds: Aerial, Rosie, Aggie, Mamie, lost Violet and Nellie
my 3 month old chicks are not named yet. I know 2 of the 8 hens are Roos, how lucky, not, they are trying to mount my Duck, "Lula". Not sure we will keep the roos, one is named Cogburn. I lost 2 ducks last year named Ranger and Tank. (Stephanie Plum characters. hahaha.) That was heartbreaking. My husband named them originally, Easter, Thanksgiving and Christman, he loved them too much to really eat them.

Can anyone help me with Aerial. She is very lethargic, her comb is pale and her eyes have close often. she started out 3 days ago limping with right foot and then went downhill since then. I don't expect her to live much longer. We had one of the chicks this year have white oozy stuff coming from her vent and died at 4 wks, could it be something my 1 year old Aerial got? It was 2 mos ago though. any help would be appreciated. only my 2nd year at this.


----------



## Loopychicklady

My 5 warrens are 


Speckles
Crafty (the craftiest hen ever)
Medium (couldn't think of a name and she has a medium amount of white feathering compared to the rest lol)
The two younger are scraggle and Dave (all girls hahaha we didn't take naming very serious) 

My 5 ducks are 

Patience
Prunella
Terrance
Ferdinand
Trudy


----------



## nikkichick09

Don king (polish top hat), falcor (pth rooster), buttercup (naked neck), hawk (araucana), little foot (Mille fleur), snickers( tophat/araucana mix), marshmallow, peeps, penguin all black copper marans


----------



## JudyLandauer

Rocky &Bullwinkle (BBR), Rahab & Delilah (sexlinks), Buffy (Buff Orpington, of couse), ans the two white bramas that we can't tell apart (besides, they might become dinner one day and I'm with all you who don't name meals.)


----------



## fowlmouthgirls

Babe, (as in Babes Fried Chicken) Alice, Goldie Clucks, Shachiqua, Domino, and Winona Wyandotte


----------



## Hubbard25

Roosters: Charles, Covington, Creswell.

Hens: Gertrude, Gretchen, ugly Betty, Taylor Swift, & the rest aren't named yet.
Ducks: Chester, Fester, Gus


----------



## Maggizzle35

Polish roosters, Jazz and Elvis Polish hens, Splash and Sparkle Blue cochin roos Papa blue and baby blue Barnx Black beard, Crazy Neck, Red, Bucky, Frizzle cochin- Mr. Frizzle, Frosty Frizzle, white cochin Crystal Banty Roos- Zippy, Randy, Smarty, Crooked, Silkie - sophie I call a lot of the hens momma. Polish cross with Houdan Vincent and victor African geese _ Ivan (Ivan the Terrible) Bella, Lucy, Avery, Betty, & Barny Embden- Fred & Ethel, Edie and Eddie Sebastapol- Gidget, Sabastian, Sophie & Sam. Chinese - Ching and Chang.


----------



## teachfit

*My girls*

We have 12 chickens

RIR - Lucy & Ethel
Golden Comets - Thelma & Louise
Red Stars - Laverne & Shirley
Americans - Wilma & Betty
Black Sex Links - Weezie & Geraldine
Australorps - Lita & Lizzy

It is fun to see all the names!


----------



## Bee

Tobias(Toby), Bertha, Middle Sister, Raggedy Ann, Little Red Hen, Ginger(Ginny), Fanny, Katie, Barb, Grace, Hope and 2 as yet unnamed youngsters who have not distinguished themselves enough in the flock to warrant names.


----------



## Elfinworld

Our original ladies:

Scrambled the buff Orpington
Omelette the white leghorn
Pepper the golden comet
Over-Easy and Sunny-Side-Up the Rhode Island Reds (culled because they were mean and aggressive)

Then we added:

Benedict the Silkie Rooster
Deviled the Black Copper Marans
Sofie (Soufflé) the Silkie-Polish mix who was later renamed Samwise when she developed a crow and was then given away to a family friend

This past Spring we ordered some chicks from Meyer Hatchery....these are named by our 4 year old son:

Dumpling the bantam mottled Cochin
Bubbles the standard white Cochin
Nugget the golden laced polish who won at the fair this year!
Drumstick the Cuckoo Marans
Loofah the Silkie Pullet
Sweet Pea/Sweetie (we can't make up our minds) the Easter Egger 
Willow the Bantam partridge Cochin who should be renamed Broody

And last week Willow hatched out:

Marshmellow a white silkie and white leghorn mix
Ash a white silkie and black copper Marans mix

That's out flock!


----------



## kjohnstone

Let's see, I've got Trouble (see my avatar) and Hawkeye (both ameraucanas), Grace and Betty [White] 2 amber whites w/out markings, just tail, head/neck/hackles and flight feathers are beige (Grace is slightly more svelte), Splash and Flash (like Grace and Betty with added markings)... haven't figured out the names for the two BAs, though I think Butch would suit one of those...Hmmmm, Butch and Bella?


----------



## Jabberwocky

The General, New Hampshire Red

Henny Penny, Production Red 

Babs, Production Red 

Anise, Easter Egger

Cinnamon, Easter Egger

And that is the about the way the flock from the top hen to the lowest hen in the flock.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

Changed some names, so here's the updated list! 
1) Rüsky, White Leghorn 

2) Ivana, White Leghorn 

3) Friendly, Barred Rock

4) Choco, Plymouth Rock 

5) Phoebe, Dominique 

6) Ms. Sin Nombre (Spanish for "No Name") (Dominique)


----------



## kccjer

We had a banty rooster named Robin and 2 bantam hens named Speckles and Queenie. None of the others have been named. We had a blind duck named Nibbles. When we first got our chickens we had 3 pens....the pullets, the pan fry special and the meat birds so we had Breakfast, Dinner and Supper. LOL


----------



## Courage

At the moment, I have:
Zarasha, Eletta, and Jessie - Bantam Wyandottes.
Lizzie - crossbreed duck.

In the past, I have had:
Kamaria, Kurdan, Ysabel (pronounced Isabel), Nelly, Silver, Rosalina, Poppy Seed - Bantam Wyandottes.
Tytonidae (Family of barn owls) - Wheaten Ameraucana (sort of looked like a barn owl XD).
Moonsprite - Bantam Sultan.
Fluffie/Fluffy - Twin White Silkies.
DeeDee - crossbreed duck.
Little Peep - White Cochin.


----------



## shellie2613

Fl_Silkie_mommie said:


> I posted them somewhere on this forum. I also got them posted on Craig's list. I need to rehome them.


I have been wanting some house chickens lol


----------



## LadyGothic

Dan and Little Ann (Where The Red Fern Grows) Are two of my reds... I have Grouchy, Beauty, Sparkle, Miss, Lady, Mistress, The B-word 1 and the B-word 2 (white hens that are really mean), Mr. P. (my Phoenix rooster), Mrs. P, Princess, Spunk (my littlest Cochin rooster that has no fear), and I haven't named the rest of the 35 yet.....


----------



## Nm156

Miss Chicky
Miss Chicky's sister --BR's
Henny penny - NH
Blondie - BO
Karen
Marge
Big Marge
Little Marge
Dominique- Dominiques
Firebird
Joan Jett
The black hearts - BSL hens
Mr Roo -BSL roo
Violet - ee 
The other 20 don't have a name


----------



## seminole wind

Pretty old post. Do you need help with names, NM?


----------



## Nm156

Some one was viewing it earlier,i thought i would add to it.
Actually a lot of older posts still get views.


----------



## seminole wind

Where did you get that page?


----------



## Nm156

Click on "forum" then scroll to the bottom.Click on "current active users"


----------



## fuzzybuttsrus

We have in order Tender,Crispy,Nugget,Patty,Roo,Millie, Luna,Mr. T, Mrs. T, Olive, Omlet, Black, Blue, Drumstick, Dumpling, and Storm. We also have 8 new hatchlings only two sets are staying and I don't have names for them yet. We were on a roll with chicken food names but I think we are going to go with Cheep and Chirp on the next few. My poor hubby wanted to call one Fries as in Burger King chicken fries. I had to stop that one. LOL Yup we are definitely turning into crazy goat and chicken people. And we love it.


----------



## seminole wind

Gosh fuzzybutt, those are very cute names


----------



## KJEgloff

We have parmesan, brave heart, grant, Marsala, camo and Bella. We are done.


----------



## seminole wind

KJEgloff said:


> We have parmesan, brave heart, grant, Marsala, camo and Bella. We are done.


I can't tell you how many times I've said we're done, LOL

I had a Henrietta. I thought everyone had a Henrietta.


----------



## seminole wind

One of my Polish hens is named Princess fluffy Britches. I wonder why.


----------



## jstringerrn75

Ooo, this is a fun thread!
We have:
Polish: Hedwig and Lucja
Bantam Brahma: Honeysuckle, Marigold, Daisy
Silkie: Sunshine, Raven
Light Brahma: Priya, Sonia, Asha


----------



## jn4

Actually The wife and Grand kids do have names for most of them but with all the new additions from the last two "Hatchings" guess I will have to issue name tags.
But every time I name a Hen something always happens to her...so I quit

But all the Chicks and Ducks know my name.....I'm ""Mister Food""...
It's fun to watch them follow me around when I am out and about and such..... Got a big old Jersey and a Leghorn that will follow me on the bush-hog ,..running to scarf up all the flies and grasshoppers ,my youngest Grand Daughter says "Paw Paw's havin a parade"


----------



## seminole wind

jn4, sorry you feel jinxed. 

I have a really long list. I usually wait until one day I look at them and the name pops into my head.

Ivan, Ugly Eddy, Mushmouse, Minimouse, Strudel, Behar, Hoshu, Left eye, Thor.
Any Barred Rock I've had or will have are Fern, even more than one, the name is still Fern.
Haven't named silkies yet.
Clarisse , Emily, Hannah, Mangia, Lola , Lucille, Laverne, Charlene, Henrietta, Mariska, Jackie Blue, Valerie, Wuss, Muffin Man, Beauty Queen, Psycho, Princess Fluffy Britches, Maybelline, Marta,Chantelle, 

Need names for one Big black silkie roo, 3 different color silkie hens, 6 more silkie roos that I can't distinquish enough to name. Chloe, 

Need names for 4 speckled Sussex, 1 Crele, 1 buff laced Polish, one JG Blue cross that moved over from next door, 

To be continued........


----------



## Feline

My silkies: Big-bird, Elmo and Gonzo.
Commercial hybrids (rescued): Henrietta, Gladys, Bang-Bang, Rusty, Peri-Peri, Doro

Previous sadly departed chickens: Nugget and Tikka (R.I.P.)


----------



## zamora

The two RIRs are: Big Red (roo) and Lucy
The rest are typical crosses: Big Girl, Copycat, Smokey, Breesy and Elsa. We lost Loner and Drew recently. 

I used to have a Silky Roo a long time ago that I found out in the country running along the road in the middle of nowhere that was named Don King.


----------



## azbison

and Dumplings,
and Rice,
and Waffles.... 

more forthcoming


----------



## seminole wind

azbison said:


> and Dumplings,
> and Rice,
> and Waffles....
> 
> more forthcoming


Welcome! And the names are quite interesting.


----------



## azbison

seminolewind said:


> Welcome! And the names are quite interesting.


These were our first farm animals and we talked about names like these for a year before we got our property. It is training my 13 year old and my mother in law both that these animals aren't pets, but they are working members of the farm.


----------



## seminole wind

Just found a chicken and she looks like a Maggie to me.


----------



## egg

Fried
Soup
Nuggets
A La King
Divan
Kiev
Kung Pao
Parmesan 
Marsala (RIP)
Pot Pie (RIP)
Fingers (RIP)


----------



## seminole wind

Egg, I love those names!


----------



## WhitecatFarm

I name a few, but most are just "chicken". 6 Buff orpingtons who mostly look alike <G>


----------



## profwirick

Three barred rocks...hard to tell apart...are The Berry Girls. we're on a fruity theme with Gala, Bartlett, Fuji and Kiwi. Then there's The Rooster Who Shall Remain Nameless, thus called because as a silkie baby his furry legs and fuzzy cowl made him my "Griffin". Objections were raised by my son who wanted that name for his child, and didn't want the little boy to think he was named after a chicken.


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum
Mary Wirick, aka. Treehouse, Profwirick, Ma Wirick???


----------



## Frosty

Frosty, Fluffy,Floppy, Penny, Zip, pip, ah,choo. LoL!!!Pepper. Fatty, Patty,!


----------



## Frosty

and Snowball


----------



## seminole wind

Thor, Emily, Princess, Sweetie, Mariska, Maybelline, PrincessFluffyBritches, Red, Hannah, Britches' sister, Salt and Peppa, and Willy. 3 unnamed.


----------



## chickenqueen

Jr.,Vern,Precious,Blue Belle,Grubb,Trixie,Dixie,Ruthie,Thelma Lou,Gretta,Gimpy,Ruby,Buffy,Shirley,Curly,Martha,Trouble,Mini and 12 w/o names.


----------



## seminole wind

I always wait until one day I look at them and a name will pop into my head.


----------



## chickenqueen

Same here.A name just pops up.I forgot 2(I knew I was forgetting some),Gertrude and Pretty Girl.Vern was originally LaVern and there is a Shirley but LaVern turned out to be a him.


----------

